
Scaling StatsD at DoorDash - stanleytang
https://blog.doordash.com/scaling-statsd-84d456a7cc2a?source=rss
======
damm
Kind of a disappointing read; guess I've scaled past them.

I was doing over 1 Million Metrics every 60s; I big problem I always found
wasn't statsd. It was carbon.

Once you configure carbon on a big enough host with the right tools (haproxy
is great here) you can really scale.

~~~
zhbl
do you know why carbon isn't a problem in the post? and why "big enough host"
isn't necessary?

